
Microsoft is downloading Windows 10 to your machine 'just in case' - edwintorok
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2425381/microsoft-is-downloading-windows-10-to-your-machine-just-in-case
======
dynomight
On windows 7 I have my updates set to 'tell about updates and let me install
them' and the box 'treat recommended updates as critical updates' is
unchecked. I have experienced no such activity from Microsoft.

A few weeks ago I downloaded an application from Microsoft essentials and it
apparently checked the 'treat recommended updates as critical updates' as well
as the 'allow all users to install updates' boxes. It then proceeded to
install all windows 10 as well as 60 or so other updates and made my machine a
misery to deal with. I thought I had a virus. I ended up reinstalling win7
with critical updates only and all is well again.

